# Transducer Cable Repair



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

I need help. Cut my cable in half removing it from my boat. I believe they built the huge tri-**** around the cable. Replacement cables are no longer available. I tried for months to find one. When I did it was in the UK. It is an 8 wire (8pin) cable for my Nothrstar 438. I physically cannot solder anything anymore. Does anyone know of a place that can successfully repair this cable? Any leads would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## surfsidefisher (May 14, 2013)

post a picture of it, let me see if i can fix it for free. im in houston. you supply the parts.


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*i can solder it for you*

i can solder it for you, you would have to bring it to me, in laporte but i will do it for you for free.


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

I can solder it for you as well. I am in Webster.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## WickedGoodOutdoors (Dec 23, 2009)

You CAN NOT Cut the Cable unless you remove the insulation on the wire. Ground the shielding mesh then individually remove the insulation on each internal wire and ground each one. This prevents static electricity from blowing up the transducer crystals.

If you did not do this and just cut the wire you already made a chunk of trash. Throw it away and buy a new one.


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

WickedGoodOutdoors said:


> You CAN NOT Cut the Cable unless you remove the insulation on the wire. Ground the shielding mesh then individually remove the insulation on each internal wire and ground each one. This prevents static electricity from blowing up the transducer crystals.
> 
> If you did not do this and just cut the wire you already made a chunk of trash. Throw it away and buy a new one.


I did do that. I peeled the insulation back and cut one wire at a time. I never did hook up with anyone to fix it for me. This transducer cannot be found. I have tried. I put it on the back burner for now but would like to get it fixed. Thanks for your input. Good info for someone who might try to cut a cable in the future.


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.airmartechnology.com/ They make transducers for a lot of different brands, maybe they could make you one.


----------

